# Miss Grace Shawl



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

I just finished this Miss Grace Shawl, the pattern is offered by Skeino yarn. I just knitted it from my stash (mostly from KnitPicks) because I wanted to see if I could do it. I DID IT !!! 

In reading about this shawl, it was posted that this shawl is like potato chips, you can't just do one. It's true!! I have a couple of other things on my 2do list, but can hardly wait to do the next one.

BTW, I made the shawl pin.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's a lovely piece of work - so well knitted too :thumbup:


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Thank you, but the photo isn't a close up. Will do better next time.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

That is spectacular! I can see how it would be really fun to knit. You did a fabulous job, such pretty knitting. Love your colors too, very unusual and sophisticated. Love that pin too!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

How cool is that!? Wonderful knitting and a unique look.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

The wool comes in colours like that make waves or any other way.


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

Stunning and I love the pin too!!


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely. Another one I'd love to make.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mirror said:



> The wool comes in colours like that make waves or any other way.


No, she has chosen her colours and the waves are knitted with short rows.

Just gorgeous!


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

wow!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Really lovely, just off to look at the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow, work of art!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, very interesting design! Love it!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful knitting + Beautiful colors + Beautiful pin = Beautiful shawl!


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

A BIG congratulations on Doing It!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Everything about your shawl is wonderful


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

I was originally introduce to this shawl here on KP. I hope I'm putting the link here correctly.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363890-1.html

It's very easy to do after watching the video.


----------



## Jennyw (Apr 9, 2014)

That is fabulous well done, love the colours.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So beautiful


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

janielha said:


> Beautiful knitting + Beautiful colors + Beautiful pin = Beautiful shawl!


Could not have said it better. Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Fantastic, I love the shawl pin too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful shawl!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Very cool shawl. Love the shawl pin. You should sell those!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! That's beautiful.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Suo said:


> Very cool shawl. Love the shawl pin. You should sell those!


I have sold them and will sell them by special order (pm me). They are copper and I need about a week to make a special order. The price is $15.00 plus shipping.

If someone wants the one in the photo you can have it and I'll make myself another one.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome and beautifully done.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful ... :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Love your shawl,and your handcrafted pin..nice work!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very unique!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gorgeous shawl! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> It's a lovely piece of work - so well knitted too :thumbup:


Ditto!!!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful!! Like your pin too.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

It's truly stunning! And the shawl pin, very original


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous and you've done such a beautiful job with it. The colors are perfect.


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Very, very nice. I love everything about it.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful !


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, your shawl is really beautiful.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Just beautiful - I love everything about it.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty shawl


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful work. Lovely colors and I love the pin you made.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Love it, you did a great job!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow! What an accomplishment. Beautiful.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

You did a great job interesting pattern.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Beautiful shawl!


----------



## pollux (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful! I want one too!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Unusual and lovely colours, bet it's cosy too


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful..thank you for the link....


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW - you sure did do it. I have never seen such a pattern. I still am speechless - what a great job you did......


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This is a showstopper!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Gorgeous shawl and very nicely done!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, what a unique shawl, such a beautiful combination of colors.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice work. Well done you.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

A really amazing piece of work especially as you used your stash. Inspirational.


----------



## Tealwill (Oct 11, 2015)

Brilliant !


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I've had this on my list as well lots of left over yarns. I'm just finishing up a Ojo Dios, and a Dream Bird started, but maybe this can be my "mindless" knitting project. Is it fairly simple, so it can be a take along project??


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Patrice B-Z said:


> I've had this on my list as well lots of left over yarns. I'm just finishing up a Ojo Dios, and a Dream Bird started, but maybe this can be my "mindless" knitting project. Is it fairly simple, so it can be a take along project??


BTY, it's really lovely, great job!


----------



## Tealwill (Oct 11, 2015)

Brilliant !


----------



## Cubula (Jan 6, 2013)

I want one !!!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

oh my gosh. That is amazing. I can't even knit straight stripes!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

lifeline said:


> Really lovely, just off to look at the pattern :thumbup:


here's the pattern:

http://www.skeino.com/patterns/Miss-Grace-Pattern.pdf


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful knitting and that pin is a work of art!


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful it looks so warm and cozy.. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> here's the pattern:
> 
> http://www.skeino.com/patterns/Miss-Grace-Pattern.pdf


Thanks for the link, although I did find it and downloaded the pattern.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love how you did the colors. So it's kind of a "free" shawl since you used yarn from your stash? I just downloaded the pattern.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Love it!!!!!! Awesome job and wonderful colors.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## lee.cindy (May 30, 2011)

I stored the tutorial on my YouTube favorites. Love the tapestry look.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is lovely


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

The pattern would be great as a blanket. I'll have to get busy on my next project. Thanks for posting your lovely work.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice and it looks warm and comfy.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Patrice B-Z said:


> I've had this on my list as well lots of left over yarns. I'm just finishing up a Ojo Dios, and a Dream Bird started, but maybe this can be my "mindless" knitting project. Is it fairly simple, so it can be a take along project??


It's entirely knit with a chart, but not a chart like a cross stitch chart, this is more of a photo of the finished piece.. It's easy to do, but sometimes it's hard to see the colors you use and when you use them. It really doesn't matter that much if you mess them up - I sure messed them up in places.

It's really fun and if you have room for your chart or can make notes for your colors it would be a good takealong -at least before it gets to be too big. At the end you have 60" length X 40" width. That's pretty big - and that's before the border.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and shawl pin.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a fun pattern! Love the colors you used.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is gorgeous


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful work. I know everyone knits at different paces but I was wondering how long this shawl too you to complete?


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Lovely! I am so happy to hear that you want to do another one! I have yarn and pattern to make dreambird shawls for me and my best friend. It has short rows also and I have been a bit nervous about learning how to do them, so thank you for posting this and it has encouraged me to get with the dreambirds!

I love your shawl! Great work!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Is it Miss Mollie or Miss Grace?


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very attractive shawl fabulous work and colour. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Superb!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful. Great job!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Grammy Toni said:


> Is it Miss Mollie or Miss Grace?


Miss Grace


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

mysterywriter said:


> Beautiful work. I know everyone knits at different paces but I was wondering how long this shawl too you to complete?


I started Miss Grace about the second week in October. It is so much fun to do that it is hard to put down.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Definitely a beautiful work of art!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Stunning, love it.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely colours!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

dianes1717 said:


> I just finished this Miss Grace Shawl, the pattern is offered by Skeino yarn. I just knitted it from my stash (mostly from KnitPicks) because I wanted to see if I could do it. I DID IT !!!
> 
> In reading about this shawl, it was posted that this shawl is like potato chips, you can't just do one. It's true!! I have a couple of other things on my 2do list, but can hardly wait to do the next one.
> 
> BTW, I made the shawl pin.


Beautiful


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is an amazing pattern


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorgeous. I've been looking at this one for awhile. May have to break down and start after the first of the year


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

That is different and beautiful.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with everyone. It is beautiful!!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

All the words have been used. I love it!


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

That is beautiful.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunning shawl


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful !


----------



## jhart (Mar 15, 2013)

Love it, is there a link to the pattern?


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## jhart (Mar 15, 2013)

Is this the link? 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-grace-shawl


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! You are so very talented!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Really lovely, just off to look at the pattern :thumbup:


Me too!!


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

Congratulations o you. It is beautiful.


----------



## tyger777 (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning that is beautiful


----------



## Cindy mae (Dec 22, 2014)

Very pretty love your colors. You knit very nice.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous ! Congratulations it looks like a challenging pattern ! &#128077;


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Love the colors you chose, also the intriguing pattern


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beautiful shawl and pin!

I will send you a pm.


----------



## pf_flyer (Dec 20, 2015)

What a beautiful piece of work ! ! !


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I bet you could really have fun playing with the colors on this one, as well as the types of yarn.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

wow! This is gorgeous!


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

That's lovely - very unusual.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

WOW! That is absolutely gorgeous--and looks difficult! Beautiful colors--I love it!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

That is beautiful and very unusual. I absolutely love it. 

Gigi


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Love the colors and design. It has so much energy. Hard to decide my favorite pattern. It's more a designer thing and Renee Leverington is my favorite with Birgit Freyer a close second.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

How interesting, a great design, love it!


----------



## Ob1NoB (Sep 1, 2012)

I just pre-ordered yarn from Skeino to do this shawl! Did you find the chart easy to follow? Your shawl is gorgeous!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ob1NoB said:


> I just pre-ordered yarn from Skeino to do this shawl! Did you find the chart easy to follow? Your shawl is gorgeous!!


I started the shawl from my stash just after having seen the beginning of this thread. I watched the video - highly recommended - but am still not totally clear on all aspects of the chart. However, it's a shawl and so I am freewheeling here and there when I can't quite get my head around the chart and it seems to be ok! It's a lot of fun and I wish you well with the project!!


----------



## madelany (Oct 22, 2011)

I love your shawl. How did you choose your colors? Did you use the recommended 3 colors? I'm thinking about trying one from my own stash, and wonder about whether I really need to find a "base" and then 2 long color ways . Thanks!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

You have done a great job on your Miss Grace Shawl. Love your color choices and the pin is perfect.


----------

